# Advocate



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty was prescribed Advocate for her itchy face by the vet on Monday -although I had to wait a couple of days before I could you it as she had be given prac-tic a few days earlier.This was to ensure that her itching was not being caused by parasites before they go on to do skin scrapings/allergy testing etc.. Does anyone know how quickly this should work and if any improvement would be instant or gradual?? In the last couple of days although still scratching it does not seem so intense and she is not rubbing her face up and down the carpet -dare I hope?


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

If it is for mites, it depends on the infestation as to how quickly it will have impact. Due to the way it is absorbed into the system fleas will be killed within 24hrs. For biting lice (trichodectes) a one off application is usually enough- for demodex and sarcoptes more regular applications are needed- usually every 4 weeks but some vets will use it more regularly for severe infestations but this is off-licence. All i could say is because it has a fast mode of action, potentially results could be good in a short space o time but it very much depends on what has been treated for. Have they done skin scrapes? Keep everything crossed colin!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Katie

The vet said it was mainly to treat for possible fox mange as Betty walks daily in the woods... I think it was mainly to tick another possibility off the list. I've got three applications but have to call the vet next week to give him an update before he decides what to do next..skin scrapings are the next likely course of action but he has said that Betty will have to be put under for this as she is just too bouncy. This would be her third anaesthetic in 6 months could this cause any problems??


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

They should be able to do it under a reversable sedation which is a reletivley quick recovery. If it were one of mine at that age, i wouldn't worry about another anaesthetic but you could always ask for pre-anaesthetic bloods first if you are worried. These bloods can check liver/kidney function as these are the organs which can be affected by anaesthetic drugs. Aslong as these parameters are within normal range there is no reason that she shouldn't have another ga.

The only thing i would say- and i am in no way doubting your vet as he has seen betty and i haven't (and am not a vet!) but if you skin scrape after advocate treatment (the course) you may not find mites as there is not the same infestation left. What i mean is- if she has scrapes in a few weeks and they don't find anything, that doesn't mean she never had mites, it may just be that they have started to clear up with the advocate.

Sounds like your vet is doing the right thing by making sure all the basics are covered first


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks as ever for your advice Katie - the vet did spend about 25 mins with her and seemed quite thorough but have been given a recomendation of another vet by a member on here in case I feel I want to get a second opinion.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

No probs, i'll keep my fingers crossed for you and Betty

Always good to have a back up plan though. If you decide to go down the referral route, let me know and i will find a good dermatologist in your area.


----------

